# Java Moss On DriftWood Piece... HOW?



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

If you use black fishing line you will not have to remove the line, just leave it on the wood. Once you tie the moss down, put it in the tank and let it go.

Paul


----------



## lokobreed (Dec 30, 2003)

I have kind of thick rope currently and rubber bands any of that ok to work? or can it be thin sowing thread?


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

sewing thread is fine, it will eventually rot and by that time the moss should have taken root


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Black sewing thread is my preferred method. Wrap it many, many times around the driftwood and don't worry about it suffocating the plant. Java moss is virtually bulletproof, and the thread rots away in a few weeks.


----------



## ming (Dec 6, 2003)

i would say takes anywhere from 2 weeks to a month to stick onto the wood, and I wouldn't suggest to have the bunch of moss too thick on the wood, only so much will attach at one time because they need direct contact


----------



## Tonyd (Jan 22, 2004)

I second what Ming said. I put mine on too thick and the bottom stuff was rotting and algae started growing on it so I had to take it all off. Thinner is better.

Tony


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

I used cotton twin on mine it just rots away eventually. I spread the moss out onto the driftwood & then tied it semi-loosely once around. That is all it takes. Java moss is somewhat slow to get started but once it does it will take off. I trim mine with a pair of scissors to the desired height/shape wanted.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I definitely keep the moss fairly thin on the wood to give the lower strands a better shot at growing, and grabbing on to the wood. spread it as thin as you can - it will thicken up in no time. Tula is definitely right in that it is bulletproof and will survive being layered thickly (unlike glosso), but it will grab quicker if the underlying strands are more exposed to light and nutrients.


----------



## Drakken (Feb 9, 2004)

Just a thought...

In reef aquariums it is common to use super glue to attach corals. Would super glue work for Java Fern as long as you don't glue the roots??


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

That might work. If you just glued the ryhyzome section on a Java Fern plant, it might work just fine. Try it and let us know!


----------



## Drakken (Feb 9, 2004)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> That might work. If you just glued the ryhyzome section on a Java Fern plant, it might work just fine. Try it and let us know!


I will try it once my current java moss grows a bit more.


----------



## urbanspectrum (Feb 19, 2004)

using super glue in reef tanks is used mostly to glue stoney coral to rock, or to glue rock to rock, when attaching soft type corals I would use ruberbands, now I dont know if I would try it on a plant it might irritate the skin and start to rot, but if you do let us know it would be a great bit of info to have


----------



## Drakken (Feb 9, 2004)

urbanspectrum said:


> I dont know if I would try it on a plant it might irritate the skin and start to rot, but if you do let us know it would be a great bit of info to have


I'll give it a try. What part is the ryhyzome anyway?  :?:


----------



## urbanspectrum (Feb 19, 2004)

on a java fern I would glue it on the thick part above the roots; try to avoid glueing the roots as Im sure this will kill that part of the plant. asfor jave moss im not really sure I would try a drop of glue on the wood or rock then try to place some of the moss in the glue and hope the rest would just attach, also you dont need to wait for the glue to cure, as the water will take care of that for you.


----------

